# Coach Ada Greenwood let go as coach of USD Women's Soccer Team



## outside!

I had heard this earlier and meant to ask the forum for details.
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/aztecs/sd-sp-usdsoc-20161115-story.html
http://www.usdtoreros.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/111516aaa.html
I was a bit surprised. I went to one of their games this year and thought they played well, if a bit direct for my tastes.


----------



## madcow

This is only hearsay, but I heard it was because of the way he treated some of his players. Again, this is just what I was told. I love Ada. He is old school and I'm sorry to see him leave.


----------



## madcow

I'm curious to see who replaces him, where he ends up and what happens to his 2017 recruits.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> I had heard this earlier and meant to ask the forum for details.
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/aztecs/sd-sp-usdsoc-20161115-story.html
> http://www.usdtoreros.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/111516aaa.html
> I was a bit surprised. I went to one of their games this year and thought they played well, if a bit direct for my tastes.


The UT article mentioned local soccer figure Shannon McMillan as a possible replacement.  Allow me to suggest Brian Quinn, currently assistant coach on the men's side, DOC of SD Soccer Club, and girls coach at Bishop's School. On the other hand former UCSD head coach Derek Armstrong of Nomads is underemployed at the moment.


----------



## outside!

I would suggest Felicia Kappes as being a much better choice than any of the other suggestions.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Jen Lawlor would be my choice.  Or Chris Lemay.


----------



## outside!

I wouldn't wish Chis Lemay on anyone.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> I would suggest Felicia Kappes as being a much better choice than any of the other suggestions.


Her teams are always prepared, and her players seem to love her.


----------



## NoGoal

madcow said:


> I'm curious to see who replaces him, where he ends up and what happens to his 2017 recruits.


Do you think Chris Lemay former SDSU and Surf coach currently Cal Associate HC applies for the position?


----------



## outside!

Bernie Sanders said:


> Her teams are always prepared, and her players seem to love her.


I've never heard anything bad about her, unlike many of the other potential candidates mentioned here. Too bad there is no good way of contacting former players and customers (parents) of the candidates for their thoughts.


----------



## madcow

NoGoal said:


> Do you think Chris Lemay former SDSU and Surf coach currently Cal Associate HC applies for the position?


Absolutely. He has been wanting to be a head coach, plus his family is still down here. I can't imagine a situation in which he wouldn't apply... unless SDSU has an opening.


----------



## madcow

outside! said:


> I've never heard anything bad about her, unlike many of the other potential candidates mentioned here. Too bad there is no good way of contacting former players and customers (parents) of the candidates for their thoughts.


I've dealt with 4 of the 6 coaches mentioned here. I have plenty of thoughts on those choices. But, I'm not on the hiring committee.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I wouldn't wish Chis Lemay on anyone.


I have had nothing but good experiences with Chris and my daughter likes him.  Him and Neil were very gracious and up front with my player in every interaction even when she told them that she had accepted a scholarship offer elsewhere.  Not to mention when she was deciding where she wanted to play and she worked out with his Surf team he offered her a position at the end of the first training session and was upfront about what role that he saw her playing.  She didn't end up playing for him but his training session was outstanding and it left a lasting impression with my daughter as to what she was looking for from a coach.

It sounds like your player didn't have a good experience and that is unfortunate but if you are going off the opinions of bitter parents, I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in it.  He is brutally honest with parents about their kid and sometimes parents don't like to hear the truth about their little Mia.


----------



## NoGoal

madcow said:


> Absolutely. He has been wanting to be a head coach, plus his family is still down here. I can't imagine a situation in which he wouldn't apply... unless SDSU has an opening.


That is crazy working in NorCal and his family still in SoCal.

I recalled his Surf team was well trained and played good soccer.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> It sounds like your player didn't have a good experience and that is unfortunate but if you are going off the opinions of bitter parents, I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in it.  He is brutally honest with parents about their kid and sometimes parents don't like to hear the truth about their little Mia.


I know of players that also love CL. He teaches the game well. CL is great with players he likes, but there are plenty of ex-players of his that were treated poorly and dishonestly by him. My DD had no experience with him. I doubt he ever knew who my DD was, even though she scored and assisted against his team in scrimmages where she was playing up two age groups. Even if he did, I wouldn't mind hearing brutal honesty about her playing. I have no illusions about her abilities. I only had one (albeit poor) interaction with him. It made me curious about him so I started asking around since at the time he could have ended up coaching my DD. I agree that a few bitter parents don't signify much, but there are scores of parents out there that don't have much good to say about him, including at least one who was a team manager. Sorry, but I don't have much respect for rude, arrogant people that are only nice to people that have something they want.

Another good candidate would be Tad Bobak if he is interested.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I know of players that also love CL. He teaches the game well. CL is great with players he likes, but there are plenty of ex-players of his that were treated poorly and dishonestly by him. My DD had no experience with him. I doubt he ever knew who my DD was, even though she scored and assisted against his team in scrimmages where she was playing up two age groups. Even if he did, I wouldn't mind hearing brutal honesty about her playing. I have no illusions about her abilities. I only had one (albeit poor) interaction with him. It made me curious about him so I started asking around since at the time he could have ended up coaching my DD. I agree that a few bitter parents don't signify much, but there are scores of parents out there that don't have much good to say about him, including at least one who was a team manager. Sorry, but I don't have much respect for rude, arrogant people that are only nice to people that have something they want.
> 
> Another good candidate would be Tad Bobak if he is interested.



Fair enough.  I know that opinions vary.


----------



## LBSoccer

madcow said:


> I'm curious to see who replaces him, where he ends up and what happens to his 2017 recruits.


There are 2 of his 2017 recruits now showing as uncommitted. Unfortunate.


----------



## full90

CL is just Ada part 2. Some love him, some have a hard time with him. He can be rough to play for, has an ego and can be brash. Isn't that Ada?


----------



## Surfref

MakeAPlay said:


> Jen Lawlor would be my choice.  Or Chris Lemay.


Jen would be a great fit for that program.  DD played for her and absolutely loved her coaching style and what she was able to get out of players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Surfref said:


> Jen would be a great fit for that program.  DD played for her and absolutely loved her coaching style and what she was able to get out of players.


My player really liked her too.  She is a great communicator and role model for young women.


----------



## Overlap

Wow, one of my DD's team mates just signed at USD, curious what she thinks about now  .... USD should take a look at Lu Leiberman (UCLA asst.) Top notch, tough and a terrific coach


----------



## Glen

madcow said:


> This is only hearsay, but I heard it was because of the way he treated some of his players. Again, this is just what I was told. I love Ada. He is old school and I'm sorry to see him leave.


This is very plausible.  USD got rid of a very successful football coach (pre-Harbaugh) because of the coach's bad behavior with the student body.  Don't know anything about this situation, but if true, glad USD doesn't put up with it.  College coaches have a lot of power and sometimes exercise that power abusively.  When I was in college, we were on a road trip when my coach got a call from the other school's AD.  The entire team we were going to play the next day quit (or was boycotting) because the coach was so crazy (he may have been bipolar).  The team agreed to play only after the school committed not to bring back the coach.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Heard he doesn't treat players well.  A trait the Oregon coach has also.


----------



## futbolcoach

eastbaysoccer said:


> Heard he doesn't treat players well.  A trait the Oregon coach has also.


Heard you need to get a life!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

@futbol -  think u need to find a job.


----------

